# Chickens, rooster and merging a flock trouble



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

I just put 2 6 mo. old buff orpingtons in with my 13 hens and 1 rooster in a tractor coop. I had their coops next to each for about 2 weeks. 1 BO was accepted and the other was cowering in a corner and being attacked by the rooster. I removed her because there was blood drawn. I have merged flocks over the years, but only twice with a rooster. So far he has just accepted them fairly easy, until now. Any suggestions are appreciated. Should I bring injured hen back with all the others when she's healed up? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pull him out away from sight from the others. Maybe a time out will change his attitude. 

You need to address the areas that have blood on them before putting her back. The sooner the better so the others don't think of her as an interloper.


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Pull him out away from sight from the others. Maybe a time out will change his attitude.
> 
> You need to address the areas that have blood on them before putting her back. The sooner the better so the others don't think of her as an interloper.


Thank you Robin. Now to catch the rooster.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

put the bluekote to the hen

i use the bottle not the spray as the sound of the spray can scare them

good luck
piglett


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

*To catch the rooster!*

Wait until night when they go in to the coop to roost and you should be able to pick him right up!


----------



## poultrypounder69 (Jul 13, 2014)

Scarey hopefully he makes it


----------



## camilajerry (Oct 16, 2014)

Chickens when they free range find bugs, mice, worms, small snakes to eat. That is meat. If what you state is correct then everyone that allows their chickens to eat animal protein would be plucking each other's feathers.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't see where anyone has said that chickens eating meat will attack other chickens?

Chickens seeing blood on another bird will cause them to attack that bird, which is absolute fact. They will peck the injured birds wounds continuously and can cause dean in that bird. Their diet mean naught, it is their nature that dictates this.


----------

